# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Agnitum Outpost

## BiZ111

*Выкладываем продукты Agnitum Outpost*

*Outpost Firewall Pro 7.0 Final*

*Год*: 2010 
*Версия*: 7.0 (3371.514.1232) Final
*Разработчик*: Agnitum 
*Платформа*: 32-битная Windows (Vista, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003/2008), Windows 2000 (SP3 и выше), Windows 7 
Совместимость с Vista: полная 
*Системные требования*: частота процессора от 450 МГц (x86 типа или 64-битных, включая поддержу многоядерных процессоров), 256 Мб оперативной памяти, 100 Мб свободного дискового пространства. 
*Язык интерфейса*: *Русский*

*Описание*:
Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro - персональный брандмауэр, обеспечивающий всестороннюю защиту в сети Интернет. По праву считаясь одной из лучших программ для защиты персональных компьютеров, Outpost Pro объединяет все последние достижения в области технологии защиты и является лучшим решением для обеспечения безопасности Вашей системы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
 год два назад пользовался, там и режим обучения был, но он же на любую
активность просит "да" или "нет" - задолбался отвечать, поменял

----------


## Sanych

Я сидел с этим фаером пока на КИС не перешёл. Меня устраивал. Правда ещё паралельно Комодо фаервол пробовал. Вот тот точно про всё спрашивал. Да и режим обучения подразумевает, что будет спрашивать.

----------


## BAHEK

Раздача 6-ти месячного ключа Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5
 #


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Promotion Code: B5CQ9-6BWIG-KKG8C-W47FH-VI4JF

----------


## BAHEK

Outpost Security Suite PRO на 3 месяца

Началась акция, обещают ключ на 3 месяца:
http://www.comss.ru/Agnitum_2012/

----------

